# new wheels



## dieseltweaker (Jun 2, 2009)

im looking into down sizing my wheels from 18 back to 17s. i was on summit racing and found some nice wheels. BUT how good is chromed aluminum? i like my smootie IIs but i dont like that i cant put a wider tire on them. Im not payin over 400 pc for new byod rims. I found these summit racing 141 legend 5. I like the look of the smoothis and these look close. plus these wont be a B**** to polish.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

I think they look good on a GTO.
Can you get the correct bolt pattern and offsets?

Larry


----------



## dieseltweaker (Jun 2, 2009)

> I think they look good on a GTO.
> *Can you get the correct bolt pattern and offsets*?


no that stinks 

stock bolt pattern is 5x120mm would a 5x120.7 fit?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

If you love the wheels you have now, take them to a place that repairs wheels. They can widen them and all that good stuff so you can get some nice tires on there. When I find a set of cheap used G8 19s I'm having the hubs bored to fit the GTO and then having the rears wided to 9"


----------



## dieseltweaker (Jun 2, 2009)

i didnt kno you could do that


----------



## 04torridm6 (Oct 25, 2008)

dieseltweaker, blubaughs in waynesboro is suposed to be able to sent wheels for machining. You could start there if you wanted to widen the rears up


----------



## dieseltweaker (Jun 2, 2009)

> 04torridm6 dieseltweaker, blubaughs in waynesboro is suposed to be able to sent wheels for machining. You could start there if you wanted to widen the rears up


ill have to check into that.


----------

